# saturday morning my adrenaline's pumping already



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

well boys i'm ready to rock and roll and it's only saturday morning. anybody got any chill pills?ha-ha it's supposed to start this afternoon, but were not gonna get dumped on til sunday. all the truck are ready i just need to put the blade on the ramcharger fuel it up and check all the fluids this morning, then load my salt truck full of salt and check all the fluids in it. i'm pumped and ready!! well i'm off to start the stuff mentioned above. i'll have my camera with me for some good stuff. check in with everyone later, pete


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Have fun, try to get some sleep before you go out.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cornbinder;456776 said:


> well boys i'm ready to rock and roll and it's only saturday morning. anybody got any chill pills?ha-ha it's supposed to start this afternoon, but were not gonna get dumped on til sunday. all the truck are ready i just need to put the blade on the ramcharger fuel it up and check all the fluids this morning, then load my salt truck full of salt and check all the fluids in it. i'm pumped and ready!! well i'm off to start the stuff mentioned above. i'll have my camera with me for some good stuff. check in with everyone later, pete


how did it turn out for you? we got a whole 1inch  oh'well it's better than no inch?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

we only got about 7-8" which is great for the payup however when you work for a guy that wants you to finish everyone elses lots before you can get to your pre-scheduled route that take at least 4-5hrs with only 2" and expects you to get in done in the same amount of time with 7-8" is just crazy sorry for venting continue on...............wesport


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

strange. we got 4" saturday then it turned to freezing rain then to rain. got about 1/2" on sunday and all it did was drift from the wind. everything froze so i got to salt everything on sunday. the only problem i had on saturday was the wet heavy snow, and that made traction an issue with my 91 dodge with the boss 9-2 v plow. i kept getting stopped in my tracks and it has a rear posi to boot. i needed about 1,000 lbs. of weight in the rear that would have helped. i'm probably gonna put some weight in the rear this week so i don't have that problem again. later, pete


----------

